# Question about 622 and Black levels



## belcherwm (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm looking at getting a 622. I currently have the SA8300HDDVR through Comcast, display is a CRT FP. The SA box crushes blacks and really does not allow the detail in dark scences that I want.

Has anyone taken a good look at the black levels after doing a good setup calibration using their 622 as the source? Any comments?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Ussually that's a display function. I've not heard of a STB creating that problem. Has your CRT been calibrated. On a side note, I'm hooked up to a RPTV and have no problems with grayscale on HD channels.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I have an LG panel with 1200:1 dynamic contrast ratio and the 622 does a super job on blacks. On the same set I also have a Sony DHG-HDD500 HD DVR (it will be moved to a second HD set as soon as I buy one). Both the Sony and 622 have OTA tuners so I can switch sources and do a direct comparison and on the same input (either HDMI or component) you can not tell the difference between STBs. Both I would rate very highly. The Sony replaced another (1st gen) STB and that box had the problem you mentioned (poor blacks). The better your HD set the more you will notice the problem. That is why it is a good idea to never go with those cheap so-called HD (or HD ready) TVs. You can get some deals on HDTVs, but, as the market is now, you really get what you pay for.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

belcherwm said:


> I'm looking at getting a 622. I currently have the SA8300HDDVR through Comcast, display is a CRT FP. The SA box crushes blacks and really does not allow the detail in dark scences that I want.
> 
> Has anyone taken a good look at the black levels after doing a good setup calibration using their 622 as the source? Any comments?


The 622's black levels are fine, as are the 942's. The current software for the Dish 811 has crippled the black levels with component output (but not the DVI output).


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> Ussually that's a display function. I've not heard of a STB creating that problem. Has your CRT been calibrated. On a side note, I'm hooked up to a RPTV and have no problems with grayscale on HD channels.


That's true in general. But the current 811's software has destroyed the black levels from the component outputs (but not the DVI output). So in some cases it is the STB, or in the case of the 811, the software that decimates the black levels (way too high with the 811's component output).


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I have heard the black levels are a little better using component over HDMI with the 622. I am sure it is only minor though.


----------



## belcherwm (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. 

Has anyone pulled up the test patterns off HDNET and looked at this characteristic?


----------



## Jim Noyd (May 15, 2005)

belcherwm said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Has anyone pulled up the test patterns off HDNET and looked at this characteristic?


What time are they on? I looked at the daily program schedule at hd.net and didn't see it.


----------



## belcherwm (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tue., Mar. 14th - 6:00 AM ET*
3:00 AM PT*HDNet Test Patterns*
Wonder how your home theatre is doing? Wish you had test patterns to help set it up? Well, HDNet is here to help. This short program will help you get the most out of your home theatre setup by providing you with the same professional test patterns HDNet uses to set their gear.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

belcherwm said:


> *Tue., Mar. 14th - 6:00 AM ET*
> 3:00 AM PT*HDNet Test Patterns*
> Wonder how your home theatre is doing? Wish you had test patterns to help set it up? Well, HDNet is here to help. This short program will help you get the most out of your home theatre setup by providing you with the same professional test patterns HDNet uses to set their gear.


Hmm, the 622 guide reads HDNet channel at 6:00AM EST showing "The Agency" and at 3:00AM EST "Get Out".

I see you went to the website, hd.net, for your description. It shows "The Agency" at 6:10AM EST, so I wonder if a 622 timer for "The Agency" will truely start at 6:00 and get the first ten minutes of test pattern? I'll try and see.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you actually want HDNET Test Patterns recorded, your best bet is to set a manual timer for 9422 for 3:00-3:10 PST (or 6:00-6:10 EST). If you do get the 10 minutes from recording the Agency, it will consume an hour of disk space. 6 months ago, at least the current and next program info was updated to have HDNET Test Pattern from :00-:10, which would push The Agency to start at :10 and miss it. You might have a shot if you create a Dish PASS for "HDNET Test".


----------



## SergeantPinback (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, 6:00am est (3:00am pst) rolled around and there were no test patterns. The Agency started right at 6:00am. Even HDNet's site had a listing of 6:00 - 6:10 : HDNet Test Patterns, and 6:10 - 7:00 : The Agency.

Oh well....


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

SergeantPinback said:


> Well, 6:00am est (3:00am pst) rolled around and there were no test patterns. The Agency started right at 6:00am. Even HDNet's site had a listing of 6:00 - 6:10 : HDNet Test Patterns, and 6:10 - 7:00 : The Agency.
> 
> Oh well....


Same thing here on the east coast. I recorded HDNet from 5:59EST until 6:13EST. Got one minute of "Wiseguy" and 13 mnutes of "The Agency". No test patterns.

I just use the Avia CD that a friend gave me. With that all properly set up, the guide still hangs off the bottom of my 42" Panasonic plasma. I have to adjust the screen position again to see it all.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Back on 12Mar, I created a DISH Pass for HDNet Test and just noticed that a 10 minute recording is scheduled tomorrow at 3:50AM PST on 9422.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

CABill said:


> Back on 12Mar, I created a DISH Pass for HDNet Test and just noticed that a 10 minute recording is scheduled tomorrow at 3:50AM PST on 9422.


Yes, I see it in the EPG. I'm going to record it too just so I have it available.


----------



## Jim Noyd (May 15, 2005)

Bill R said:


> Yes, I see it in the EPG. I'm going to record it too just so I have it available.


I don't see it there Weds morning. can you check to see when it is planned for Weds?


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Jim Noyd said:


> I don't see it there Weds morning. can you check to see when it is planned for Weds?


The poster said yesterday that it was scheduled for today, Tuesday AM. It used to be once per week on Tuesdays. Did anyone actually record it this morning? I got a new 622 replacement and didn't carry over that Dishpass.....darn. I'll try again next week.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

DISH Pass recorded the 3:50-4:00AM PST that appeared in the guide, but it was The Agency again. It did used to be every Tues, but there is a problem selecting it in the guide if there are two programs that start in the same 30 minute EPG block. DISH Pass will catch such a 10/15 minute program where you can't get it from a guide selection (or Search, since it depends on the Guide giving you that program name from the 30 minute slot). It wasn't in the EPG two weeks ago - just a web based guide. Today was the first time my DISH pass triggered, but no joy. I have a copy from 9/13 that started at 5:00AM PDT, but it is a larger block - not just the test and I was hoping to gain disk space.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

CABill said:


> DISH Pass recorded the 3:50-4:00AM PST that appeared in the guide, but it was The Agency again. It did used to be every Tues, but there is a problem selecting it in the guide if there are two programs that start in the same 30 minute EPG block. DISH Pass will catch such a 10/15 minute program where you can't get it from a guide selection (or Search, since it depends on the Guide giving you that program name from the 30 minute slot). It wasn't in the EPG two weeks ago - just a web based guide. Today was the first time my DISH pass triggered, but no joy. I have a copy from 9/13 that started at 5:00AM PDT, but it is a larger block - not just the test and I was hoping to gain disk space.


Even with manually recording that time slot last week, I got nothing. It was not broadcasted last week. Maybe not today either?


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

The timer for this coming Tuesday shows an HDNet test pattern scheduled for 6:50AM EST. The guide shows the time as 6:30AM. We'll see if it records properly.


----------

